# Power Conditioner Question



## Moose (Jan 6, 2011)

I picked up a Monster Powercenter HTS-1600 yesterday for cheap and I just hooked it up to my system now. I'm wondering if its possible if it affected the audio at all. Maybe I am a bit paranoid that it changed something but am I looking too far into this? Its rated for about 3600 joules but does that mean the amount of load you can put on it? Have I exceeded that?

My system:

58" Samsung 1080p Plasma
Marantz SR6003
(6) Marantz Ma500 monoblocks
Marantz CD5003
Shaw HDPVR
Panasonic DMP-BD60
Paradigm Studio 60 v3
Paradigm Studio 570 v3
Paradigm ADP 190 v6
Wharfedale Diamond Dfs-23's
(2) Velodyne DPS-12's

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

I've heard people say that if you don't plug your receiver into HIGH CURRENT it will sound flatter.. is that possible? I'm running monoblocks bridged together running off eachother.. so could this be the case? OR am I just absolutely crazy...?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

No, there is likely not any effect on the sound, particularly "flatter." A power conditioner can reduce line noise, but this noise almost always is filtered by your power supplies anyway. In some rare cases it might have an effect on the sound but only to remove problems. The somewhat common notion that you might somehow be limiting the available current is simply not supported by any evidence that I know of. Current limiting is much more likely in your amplifier's power supply.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

The 3600 Joules you mentioned is the maximum amount of energy that the conditioner can dissipate if your power line is whacked by something like a lightning bolt. It's not related to the load you can put on the conditioner. If your conditioner doesn't include an uninterruptible power supply, it typically will carry whatever your wall outlet is rated for (e.g., 15 Amperes), and you won't overload it without blowing a line fuse. Chances are, your power line and outlet will limit the current well before the conditioner does, and if that's the case, you need some new wiring and a higher rated outlet (i.e., 20 - 25 Amperes). It's easy to imagine problems though as most perceptual things (hearing and sight) can be highly subjective.


----------

